# Checking in with an MXL



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

My first bike in 10 years after severe knee injuries had surfaced during an epic bike trip to NorCal. Originally ordered (and received) an MXL in PR03 (very classy color), but decided to go down one size and settled for this AD22. Was taken aback with the colors at first, but am very pleased at the moment. I originally bought a threaded Prescia fork for the 1st frame in order to simplify fit, but it turned out to be too big for this one. This is my first threadless setup, and there was much anxiety in picking a stem and spacer configuration prior to buildup. Studied a lot of pictures and pretty much nailed it down. Thats a 30mm stack below the stem, but it will be reduced to 15mm. The crank, BB, seatpost, and mechs are Chorus.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

*Zampano,

I didn't see this tread before.

Wooow, I really like that MXL. The paint scheme is great.

Enjoy,
Tshirt*


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks T,
At this point I am pleased with the Colnago in everyway. Fit is good, and with this particular frame I have no desire to weight weenie. I tried to contact Joe Young today about a set of spare wheels, but will try again. Currently running Record/OP/32-3x front/rear. Will stay with Record hubs for the new wheels.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

*Zampano,

Sounds good. I like the components you've chosen. I like steel frames with** updated carbon pieces. The black just makes a cleaner tougher look.

I actually just got off the phone with GVH Bikes from ordering an MXL. The color is LX23.

Thanks,
Tshirt
*


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

Congrats.


----------

